# Verkaufe Radeon HD 7950 3 GB DDR5 von VTX (PowerColor)



## babajager (6. Dezember 2013)

Hersteller: VTX (PowerColor)
Radeon HD 7950 3 GB DDR5
384 bit Speicheranbindung
Shader Model 5.0
Direct X 11

Genauer Details Hier Caseking.de 

Die Karte würde ich für 100 € hergeben.

Bei Interesse eine PN oder an p.scharnagl@web.de

mfg.


----------



## babajager (11. Dezember 2013)

Grafikkarte ist verkauft, dieser Thread kann geschlossen werden!

mfg.


----------

